# Continuing the Transform  . . . My Progress Journal



## b.spencer (Sep 17, 2007)

It's been suggested (and it's a good idea) for me to start a journal here.  I have one on another site, but I really want to get as much feedback and help as I can as I keep going for the body I always wanted.  Hope I can inspire and you can help me.


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 17, 2007)

*Where I've Come From . . .*

Before you see where I am currently, it's best to see where I've come from.  I had been fat, to the point of super-morbid obesity, all of my life.  I honestly have very few pics of myself from this time, because I hated how I looked to much and would always avoid places where I would be reminded of it.

Before: 31 years old, 6'0" 
Weight - 375 lbs@44% BF
Waist - 58 7/8 inches


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 17, 2007)

*Where I am Now . . .*

These are me one year later.  I finished the first phase of my cut in June, dropping 179 pounds.  I held my weight through June to mid - July, and began an clean bulk in mid-July.  I've gained about 5 pounds in  2 1/2 months, while my BF% continues to slowly drop, so i hope it's mostly muscle.

My short term goal is to reach 212-215 slowly though the winter, then turn cutting the rest of the fat I have remaining to loose from the initial period.  Then I can fully turn to growing muscle full time.  Long term, I'd like to compete in a small amateur show in 3-4 years, just to see if I can.

Now: 32, 6"0"
Weight: 202 pounds@12-13%BF
Waist - 31.5 inches

(All of my current pics are in my gallery, but this is enough to get the general idea of the change)


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 17, 2007)

*Current Diet*

Work Day Diet - 3695 Cals 411 Carb/333 Pro/87 Fat (40%/38%/22%)

56g Fiber
26 g Sat Fat
13 Poly Unsat
30 MonoUnsat Fat

Breakfast - 559 Cals 56/49/15 (37/38/26)
2 Serving Oats - 290 51/12/4
2 whole lg eggs w/ yolks - 149 1/12/10
4 egg beaters egg whites - 120 4/24/0

Mid Morning - 411 Cals 35/52/12
2 slices multigrain bread - 90 18/6/1
2 serving whey protein - 240 6/46/4
1 apple - 81 21/0/0

Lunch - 458 Cals 37/38/20 (24/35/41)
5 oz lean ground beef (pre-cooked wt)
2 slices multigrain bread
2 cups veg

Preworkout Meal (90 min before workout) 518 Cals 82/32/6 (61/26/12)
1 cup brown rice
4 oz B/S chicken breast
1 cup stir fry veg
1 bananna

Pre workout Shake/Supps 165 Cals 14/23/2 (21/66/13)
1 serving whey Protein - 120 3/23/2
1.5 NO-Xplode

Post Workout Shake 870 Cals 127/73/8 (57/34/8)

Dinner 452 Cals 43/31/17 (32/30/38)
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 cup black beans
1 T Olive Oil

Late Night 215 Cals 6/27/10 (8/50/42)
Casein Protein Shake
1 T Natty PB

---

Rest Day Diet - 2991 Cals 285 Carb/281 Pro /89 Fat (33%/40%/30%)

52g Fiber
24 g Sat Fat
15 Poly Unsat
34 MonoUnsat Fat

Breakfast - 559 56/49/15 (37/38/26)
2 Serving Oats - 290 51/12/4
2 whole lg eggs w/ yolks - 149 1/12/10
4 egg beaters egg whites - 120 4/24/0

Mid Morning - 411 35/52/12
2 slices multigrain bread - 90 18/6/1
2 serving whey protein - 240 6/46/4
1 apple - 81 21/0/0

Lunch - 458 37/38/20 (24/35/41)
5 oz lean ground beef (pre-cooked wt)
2 slices multigrain bread
2 cups veg

Mid Afternoon Meal (90 min before workout) 518 82/32/6 (61/26/12)
1 cup brown rice
4 oz B/S chicken breast
1 cup stir fry veg
1 bananna

Late Afternoon Snack 270 13/46/4 (21/66/13)
2 serving whey Protein - 120 3/23/2
1 NO-Xplode

Dinner 452 43/31/17 (32/30/38)
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 cup black beans
1 T Olive Oil

Late Night 310 9/31/18 (8/40/52)
Casein Protein Shake
2 T Natty PB


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 17, 2007)

*Current Workouts*

My workouts are a little different than most. I'm currently doing 2 on, 1 off cycle between the following upper/lower groupings. My body adapts to a workout sequence much faster than is typical and it takes quite a bit of working sets to get my muscles to exhaustion for a noob, according to my former workout partner, who has an MS in Exercise Physiology. We learned that I almost have to constantly rotate through new workouts. To simulate that while still being able to keep some consistency, we developed this system. I can swap out the three workout groups, between upper/lower, push/pull. push/push, etc. on a 12 week mesocycle. (This doesn't include warm-up sets. Cardio is on off leg days, 20-30 minutes per session.)

*Group 1*
45-60 seconds rest between sets. 2 minutes between exercises.

A
Flat Bench Press - 4 sets of 6-8
Incline DB Press - 3 sets 10-12
Parallel Dips- 2 sets 10 -12
DB Shoulder Press - 3 sets 6 -8
Standing Lateral DB Raises - 2 sets 10 -12
Lying BB Triceps Extensions - 2 set 8 -10
Cable Triceps Pushdowns - 2 sets 10-12
Abs (200 total reps)

B
Squats - 4 sets 8-12
Horizontal Leg Press - 2 sets 10-12
Walking Lunges 2 sets 10-12
Lying Leg Curls - 2 sets 6-8
Seated Calves Raises - 2 sets 10-12
Underhand Lat Pulldowns- 4 sets 6-8
1 Arm DB Row - 4 sets 8-10
BB Shoulder Shrug - 3 sets 6-8
DB Curls - 3 10-12

*Group 2*
60-90 seconds rest between sets. 2 minutes between exercises.

A
Incline BB Bench - 2 sets 6 reps
Wide Grip Pullups - 3 sets 6 reps
Flat DB Bench - 2 sets 8-10 reps
Close Grip Chins - 3 sets 8-10 reps
Flat BB Bench - 2 sets - 15-20 reps
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns - 3 sets - 15-20 reps
Flat Bench DB Flies - 3 sets - 10-12 reps
Incline DB Curls - 3 sets, 8 reps
Dips - 2 sets - 8-10 reps
Close Grip BB Preacher Curls - 15-20 reps
One Arm Cable Tri Extensions - 15-20 reps

B
Squats - 6 sets (20,12,4x10 reps each)
-- 2 sets Normal Two Leg Squats
-- 4 sets One Leg Squats
Leg Press or Hack Squat - 6 sets 12 reps
Leg Extension - 6 sets, 12-15 reps
Heavy Seated Calf Raises - 6 sets - 6 reps
Abs (200 total reps)

*Group 3*
60-90 seconds rest between sets. 2 minutes between exercises.

A
Barbell Shoulder Press - 3 sets, 6 reps
Bent Over BB Rows - 3 sets, 6 reps
Front DB Raises - 3 sets, 8-10 reps
Close Grip Cable Row - 3 sets, 8-10 reps
Upright Rows - 3 sets, 15-20 reps
Wide Grip Cable Rows - 3 sets, 15-20 reps
90 deg. DB Lateral Raises - 3 sets, 15-20 reps
BB Biceps Curl - 3 sets 8 reps
Skull Crushers - 3 sets, 8-10 reps
DB Shoulder Shrugs - 3 sets, 10 reps

B
Hyperextension on Lower Back Machine - 5 sets. 20-25 reps
Straight Leg DB Deadlift (Variant) - 5 Sets, 10 reps
Lying Leg Curls - 5 sets, 15 reps
Standing Leg Curls on Extension Machine - 5 sets, 8-10 reps
Normal Hyperextensions - 3 sets, 20 reps
Standing Calves Raises - 5 sets, 8-10 reps
Heavy Calf Press - 3 sets, 5 reps
Abs (200 total reps)

A lot I know, but it works for me. (Upped my Flat Bench max 115 pounds in 6 months, doing this kind of thing, even through an injury). In addition, on every other rest day, I have a long lower back/abs rehab routine. It's 22 separate exercises, and takes a long time to do. But, it keeps me from going under the knife, so I do it.


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 17, 2007)

*Yesterday's Workout - Week 3, Day 7*

I'm just coming into the 4th week of this current cycle, which is about 1/2 way for me in a workout cycle.   I'm wondering if I should go to a 3 on-1 off, a 3-1-2-1, or go to an OVT workout. Anyway, got a little time to put together a new workout. I'm definitely keeping this one, though. I'll come back to it in two cycles.

This is my favorite workout to do, although it didn't start out very good. I felt really weak for some reason. But, about 4-5 sets in I felt a lot better, and I think things turned out well. Had a great pump in the arms and OK in the pecs. 

Workout 2-A

Flat BB Bench - WM - 1x20x135, Working 3x6x225
Wide Grip Pullups - 3x9
Incline DB Bench - 1x65'sx11, 1x70'sx8, 1x75'sx6
Close Grip Chins - 3x10
Flat DB Bench - 2x15x55's
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns - 2x10x140, 1x160x8
Machine Flies - 1x15x150, 2x9x170
Incline DB Curls - 3x8x40's
Parallel Dips - 3x8
V-Bar Cable Curls - 1x15x100, 2x10x110
One Arm Cable Tri Extensions -3x12x40

Cardio - Incline Elliptical - 30 minutes, Incline 12-20, Resistance 8-12, 453 cals


----------



## nadirmg (Sep 17, 2007)

holy shnikes, dude!  you've gone through an incredible transformation!  way to go, man.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2007)

So _many _posts.  Yak, yak, yak...  You talk more than my wife.  

Great stuff, man!


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So _many _posts.  Yak, yak, yak...  You talk more than my wife.
> 
> Great stuff, man!



I'm working on my PhD so I can teach at university.  With all those lectures in my future, I need the practice, LOL


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 17, 2007)

*Week 4, Day 1*

Leg day -- Quad/Calves intensive.  Today I tried a lighter weight, high rep day.  Haven't done that in a while, and did it hurt.  A good change up to the routine at least.

Workout 2B
Warm up - Light Cardio - Bike 20 min, 6.3 miles
Machine Squats - 6 sets
-- Normal Two Leg Squats [1x20x260, 2x20x280] 
-- One Leg Squats [2x15x160, 1x10x200]
Horizontal Leg Press - 6 sets
-- [1x15x450, 3x540x12, 2x630x9, 1x720x6]
Leg Extension - 3 sets
-- [1x20x140, 2x13x170, 3x10x210]
Seated Calf Raises - 3 sets
- [3x10xBW+180] 
Calf Press - 3 sets
- [3x15x450] 
Abs --
Hanging Raises - 3x15
Roller Machine/Hyperextension Superset - 3x45 / 3x20
Resisted Crunch Machine - 3x30x95


----------



## Mista (Sep 17, 2007)

Holy shit! You look great compared to what you used to. Awesome work.


----------



## Mista (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you have a problem with loose skin???


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 17, 2007)

Mista said:


> Do you have a problem with loose skin???



First, thanks for the complement.  

I do have some loose skin on the extreme lower abs and a bit on the upper 1/3 of my thighs.  You can see just a bit in my abs and rear bi's pics right at the waist line.  But, it is clearly visible only if I were in a posing trunk or something.  Compared to most people who have lost what I have, I have been very lucky.  

I'll have to have at least a part of it removed surgically, but the doc says no more than what would come off in a regular tummy tuck anyone would have.  And if I can drop by BF sub 10%, there may even be less to remove.  It will be next summer before he'll really look at me seriously, though (1 year after my initial loss was done).


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 18, 2007)

hey mate! Nice to see you over here at IM, its a great site and with lots of highly qualified people, you'll get answers to any question you put out there.

I didn't know you were doing a PhD. So am I, what is yours in? How far along are you?


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 18, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> hey mate! Nice to see you over here at IM, its a great site and with lots of highly qualified people, you'll get answers to any question you put out there.
> 
> I didn't know you were doing a PhD. So am I, what is yours in? How far along are you?



Good to see you, as well.  

I just started back this semester in Exercise Physiology.  At the moment, I'm working on my dissertation/research proposal.  My other degrees are in Human Development and Special Education.  I like to teach at the University, but I also want to work with people, particularly athletes,  who have experienced traumatic brain injury, cord injury, amputation, etc.,  learn how to live as freely as they can.  After gaining as much freedom as I have, it's a way to help others have as much of their old life back as they can.


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 19, 2007)

*Week 4, Day 3*

I decided to change up my workout order today and did a bit lighter weights for a 10-12 rep.  I may also go back to a 6x a week thing for a couple of weeks. I got so bored yesterday during the rest day, I almost went out of my mind.  My workout was pretty good.  A solid two hours work.  

Also, one of the people who I met on my first day at Golds stopped me and told me that I was looking bigger.  That made the day worth it.

Workout 3A

DB Shoulder Press - WM 1x18x40's, 3x8x55, 1x24x[55-45-35-25] (Giant Set)
Bent Over BB Rows (Modified)- 3x10x225
Front DB Raises - 3x11x30's
Close Grip Cable Row - 3x10x170
Upright Rows - 3x12x130
Wide Grip Machine Rows - 3x10x160
DB Lateral Raises - 3x15x20's
BB Biceps Curl - 3x10x90
DB Skull Crushers - 3x10x30's
Nautilus Preacher Curls - 3x15x110
Precor Triceps Extension Machine - 3x10x115

Cardio - Nautilus Elliptical - 25 min, Level 15, 429 cals burned


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 20, 2007)

That's alot of sets man - gosh  

No wonder you were in there for two hours!!

Hope you're well - your PhD sounds very interesting indeed! More and more im wishing that i'd gone into some sort of sports related field, but when i was young i wasn't sporty at all! Oh well, Biochemistry's not so bad!


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 20, 2007)

*9/20 Workout*

You know there are some days when you don't know exactly what you want to do in the gym.  Today was one of those days.  I decided to do a couple weeks of 3 on, 1 off -- just to change up and then come back to my current set up for October.  That won't start until Sunday.  So, the question is what do do today and tomorrow.  

I decided to do a chest day, and even after working delts heavy yesterday and not expecting a lot of gains, I set a new record for myself in both Hammer Curls and Incline Bench.   I feel really good, but I can tell I'm gonna be very sore tomorrow and Saturday.  BUt, that means I'm growing, right.

Workout 2A 
Incline BB Bench - WM - 1x15x55's, 1x75x7, 1x80x6
Wide Grip Pullups - 3x7
Flat DB Bench - 2x65x10
Close Grip Chins - 3x8
Incline Bench Machine- 2x15x150
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns - 3x15-120
Fly Machine - 3 sets - 1x12x170, 2x10x190
Hammer Curls - 3x8x55
Dips - 3x7
Cable Bi Curl on High Pulley - 3x12x40
Triceps Reverse Curls- 3x12x100

Abs - 
Weighted Crunch Machine - 3x30x95
Roller Machine - 3x40

Cardio - Bike - 30 min, Level 10, 9.7 miles


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 20, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> That's alot of sets man - gosh
> 
> No wonder you were in there for two hours!!
> 
> Hope you're well - your PhD sounds very interesting indeed! More and more im wishing that i'd gone into some sort of sports related field, but when i was young i wasn't sporty at all! Oh well, Biochemistry's not so bad!



I haven't had the best couple of days personally, and when that happens I usually live at the gym, well as long as I can.    Blast out all the frustration, you know.  

I came into wanting to do something with amputees and TBI's before I ever got into shape really.   A cousin of mine was a huge high school football player.  He crashed his car under an 18 wheeler.  Cognitively, his mind is totally active, but there is damage to the motor and speech centers.  All the movement he can really manage is to operate the joystick to move his wheelchair, and his speech takes a long time to understand.  To most people, it is just high pitched whining.

Then, while I was doing a placement at my local hospital, a bodybuilder, about 25, came through in an MVA.  His legs were crushed and one had to be amputated at the knee.  One of my friends worked out at his gym, and told me how hard a time he was having,   That he thought his life was over.  Those are the folks I'm really drawn too try to help get their lives back.  

You can do biochem and sports.  All you have to do is invent that long awaited myostatin drug for us so we can grow without the side effects of AS.  You'll make a fortune.  Just remember us little people, huh?  LOL


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 21, 2007)

*9/21 Workout*

Over the last few days, I've felt kind of frustrated in "real life"    and when that happens, I tend to over work in the gym.  But, it seems like everyday for the last few days as well, someone has complemented me on my recent progress.  Today, a perfect stranger -- older than me but a damn jacked guy -- came up toward me rather slowly while I was going cardio.  I pulled out my earphones, and he said, "Are you the guy in the picture?"  (My Golds has me up on their inspiration board.)  I said, "Yes, that's me."  He congratulated me and told me great I looked.  From somebody who has put in the years he obviously has adn looks as good has he does to take a moment to stop and talk . . . Just those little things really help me when I'm feeling down.

Did a straight forward total leg today.  First time I tried single leg leg press. Although I probably did a little too much cardio, it felt great to sweat a little.  It's been a few days since I soaked my shirt.  And tomorrow is an off day before I hit the new 3 on, 1 off break up.

Squats
--Warmup - 1x20x240
--Split Stance - 2x12x300
-- Single Leg - 2x12x220
Leg Press
-- Standard -2x12x540
-- Single Leg - 1x15x180, 2x12x270
Leg Extensions - 3x12x170
Lying Leg Curls - 2x12x115, 1x12x110
Calf Press - 3x12x450, 2x12x400
Seated Calf Raise - 3x12xBW+160
Weighted Abs - 250 total reps @90-110 lbs

Cardio -- Incline Ellptical - 30 min, 12-20 deg incline, Level 12, 450 cals


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the board, coming from another FOCO resident.

Hows the Gold's Gym in loveland?


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 23, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Welcome to the board, coming from another FOCO resident.
> 
> Hows the Gold's Gym in loveland?



Finally, I've seen someone from north of Denver on the boards 

When I moved here I looked at Gold's and the Pulse.  Gold's hands down.  It's a good mix between the new family-friendly, all services provided gym (child care center, massage and chiropractic on site, etc)  and a simpler, more hard core place.  Lots of equipment, about 50/50 between machines and free, and everything is well laid out, so that there is enough space that you are not bumping into the guy next to you.  (They use Nautilus, Precor, and FreeMotion machines.)  Great people too, both staff and customers.  

And . . . membership costs less than the Pulse.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 23, 2007)

I heard real good things about Gold's but the fact that its in loveland was the turn off for me. I go to The Zone right by CSU, its kinda an oldschool gym where you can still chalk everything, not as much equipment as Golds Im sure but for 22 bucks a month Im fine with that.

Awesome  transformation, btw


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 23, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> I heard real good things about Gold's but the fact that its in loveland was the turn off for me. I go to The Zone right by CSU, its kinda an oldschool gym where you can still chalk everything, not as much equipment as Golds Im sure but for 22 bucks a month Im fine with that.
> 
> Awesome  transformation, btw



I can understand, that.  I've been to a real old school gym with friends a couple of times, and there's just something about them I really like.  I'm still recovering from a back injury so I need a few more machines than I'd like to use, but Gold's has them.  Driving to Loveland was my only real hang up (I live on City Park behind campus.  13 miles to Gold's).  And there's no way Gold's will ever have 22 a month in membership.  I do wish they would buy some 100 pound plates for the leg press, though.  They have a ton of 45's but loading it and unloading is a real hassle when you want to do something heavy.  I've only got a room for a couple more plates before I max it out and have to use other methods.  

And thanks


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 23, 2007)

*9/23 Workout*

Started today on my two week change up.  This is much more of a high rep hypertrophy/low rep endurance set up than my posted workout.  Most everything will be in the 12 rep range.  I'm also using this as a chance to experiment with new machines and variants.  After 3 cycles, I'll go back to the posted workout and see if I can get some more gains.

DB Bench - WM - 20x55's, 1x65x10, 2x9x70's
Precor Incline Bench - 2x6x140
Precor Decline Bench -2x10x60
Precor Flys - 2x15x150
Precor Cable Crossovers - 3x12x27.5
Precor Shoulder Press - 3x12x140
DB Lat Raises - 2x12x25's
DB Front Raises - 2x10x30's
BB Shrugs - 3x10x225
Parallel Dips - 2x12
Tri Kickbacks - 3x12x30's

Cardio - Incline Elliptical - 20 mins, 270 cals


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 24, 2007)

*9/24 Workout*

Not the best day today.  Sort of felt drained all the way through my workout.  I had to back off weights on most everything.  Guess everybody has off days every once in a while.  I even skipped cardio, just to see if I need to recharge my batteries.  

Then again, I rarely do all my back in one day intermediately after chest.   I much prefer to break it up into two focused areas on different days, which is why I like the posted workout so much.  Tomorrow is a straight bi's/tri's day.  Haven't done a just arms day in two months.  I'm curious to see how it goes.  I sure hope I feel better.

Pullups - 
--Medium Grip - 1x15, 2x10
--Wide Grip - 2x9
One Arms DB Rows - 3x10x75's
Wide Grip Lat Pulls - 3x10x140
BB Rows (Variant) - 2x8x225
Wide Grip Machine Rows - 2x10x150
Cable Close Grip Rows - 2x10x160 
Cable Crosses for Back- 
-- High Pulley - 2x12x22.5 (per side)
-- Low Pulley - 2x12x15 (per side)
Hyperextension/Regular Crunch Superset - 4x15 / 4x40
Resisted Crunch Machine - 3x25x110


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 25, 2007)

Been thinking about my next cycle of workouts.  

I've been reading a lot about GVT  / OVT after one of the trainers at Golds recommended it to me.  Just wondered if any of you guys had experience with it and if you think I should try it for 10 weeks before I go back to the posted workout?


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 26, 2007)

*9/25 Workout*

Decent day with the old bi's and tri's.  It took a while, but I got a solid pump and some soreness out of it.  I pulled one of the old superset routines out of the dust bin and tried it.  Even with hiting the bi's with the back workout yesterday, my weights were up 20% or so from the last time I did this.

BB Curls (Med Grip on Oly Bar) - 3x8x105
Precor Tri Machine - 3x810x80

DB Hammer Curls - 1x8x50's, 1x8x55's
DB Skull Crushers - 2x10x30's

Alt DB Bi Curls - 1x10x40's, 1x8x45's
Cross Chest DB Tri Curl - 2x10x35's

Preacher Curls - 3x12x80
Tri Reverse Cable Curl - 3x12x110

Hi Pulley Cable Bi Curls - 3x12x45 (each hand)
Parallel Dips - 3x10

6 sets various forearm exercises
Cardio - Incline Elliptical. 25 min. 320 cals


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow - you've got some serious volume going on there..


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 26, 2007)

*9/26 Workout*

I got one of the best complements I've ever gotten from anyone today.  One of the membership sales persons at Gold's stopped me, told me how mych bigger I looked just over the last 6 weeks,  and asked me what my current workout looked like.  I pulled out my results pad and flipped through the workout.  Turns out he liked the chest/lats intensive one so much, he asked if we could do it together, to see/feel how it works.  On Friday, were doing it.


WM - 5 mins elliptical
Squats -- 
-- Single Leg  (each leg)- 1x8x220, 1x8x240
-- Split Stance - 2x12x320

Single Leg Leg Press (each leg) - 3x10x270
Walking Lunges - 2 circuits of Bball court w/ 2-35 lb plates
Plyo Lunges w/ 10 lb medicine ball - 32 reps
Plate Leg Extensions - 4x8x160
Lying Leg Curls
--Single Leg (each Leg) - 1x8x70, 1x8x80
--Two Legs - 1x12x140
Seated Leg Curls - 3x140x12
DB Calf Raises - 3x15x80's (each hand)
Calf Press - 3x12x360
Seated Calf Raises - 3x8xBW+180

Abs - 400 Total Reps


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 26, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow - you've got some serious volume going on there..



Yes.  Maybe more than I should, I guess.  

After the back injury, it just feels good to get to do compounds again.  That's one reason why I'm thinking about OVT.  At least then the volume is somewhat controlled, and I am accustomed to the number of reps.  Maybe after a cycle of that, I'll be sick of volume and do something more normal.


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 28, 2007)

*Possible New Workout*

Started feeling out a possible new workout today in the gym for the next 8 weeks.  Just went through the pairings, recommended start weights, etc.   I would go back to the other workout for strength gains December 1 and it would carry me through until I plan to start cutting again February 1.   

It's an OVT /superset variation.  I may play with a couple of the exercises as noted.  Thought I'd post it and see what you guys think.  

Also, should I do HIIT cardio on rest days or light/mod on weight days?  Haven't done rest day cardio in a long time.

All have 60 seconds rest between supersets, 120 between pairings.

Day 1 - Chest/Back

A.1. - Flat Bench Press - 5 sets, 5 reps, 2-0-1 tempo
A.2 - Flat DB Flyes - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo
B.1. - Incline Bench - 5 sets, 5 reps, 2-0-1 tempo
B.2. - Incline DB Flyes - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo
C.1. - Cable Lat Pulls * - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo 
C.2. - DB Rows - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo
D.1. - BB Rows** - 5 sets, 5 reps, 2-0-1 tempo
D.2. - BB Pullover - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo

* May change to a pullup variation
** May change to BB Supine Rows

Day 2 - Legs/Abs
A.1. - Squats - 5 sets, 5 reps, 2-0-1 tempo
A.2 - Static Lunges - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo
B.1. - Leg Extensions - 5 sets, 5 reps, 2-0-1 tempo
B.2. - Leg Curls - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo
C.1. - SLDL's * - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo 
C.2. - Hamstring Extensions* - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo
D.1. - Calf Raise - 5 sets, 5 reps, 2-0-1 tempo
D.2. - Calf Press - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo

Abs - 200-300 reps

* Don't know if I should do SLDL's with my back still healing.  If not, need a hamstring set

Day 3 - Off

Day 4 - Arms
A.1. - BB Curl - 5 sets, 5 reps, 2-0-1 tempo
A.2 - DB Curl* - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo
B.1. - Preacher Curl - 5 sets, 5 reps, 2-0-1 tempo
B.2. - Reverse Curl - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo
C.1. - Cable Pressdowns - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo 
C.2. - Skullcrushers - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo
D.1. - CGBP's - 5 sets, 5 reps, 2-0-1 tempo
D.2. - Overhead Cable Extensions - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo

* May replace with a standing cable isolation I really like of late.

Day 5 - Delts / Abs
A.1. - DB Shoulder Press - 5 sets, 5 reps, 2-0-1 tempo
A.2 - Side Lat Raises - 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo
B.1. - BB Military Press * - 5 sets, 5 reps, 2-0-1 tempo
B.2. - Bent-Over Lat Raises- 5 sets, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo

Abs - 200-300 reps

* Must do seated.  Maybe with Smith Machine?

Day 6 - Off

Day 7 - Repeat Day 1


----------



## b.spencer (Sep 30, 2007)

*Just one of those fun things . . .*

I was walking over to the CSU library Saturday morning to pick up some books I needed for my research.  I was dressed rather comfortably for me now (sleeveless t and shorts), but something I'd never dreamed of wearing last year.  

Anyway, this group of girls comes walking by and they stop me.  We talk for just a moment, and then one of them says, "Where do you workout?  You're so buff!"  I smiled and told her where I work out, and then all of them started asking me to flex for them.  I did a quick double bi.  From their gasps and "wows" you would have thought I was on the Olympia stage last night.  We talked for a few seconds more before they had to go, but they all told me again as we were leaving how great my muscles were.  It was really fun, and nothing like that would have ever happened before.  

Too bad they were all born when I was in high school.  I don't think they ever guessed.   

---
Took the weekend off to rest up and get ready for the new workout.  Gonna start it tomorrow and I hope that it goes well.


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

A little ego boost is always a good thing!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 1, 2007)

That's so cool - and you deserve it!


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 1, 2007)

*OVT Day 1 Workout*

Thanks, Katt and Sam.

---

A good day at the gym today, but Christ, am I tired.  The first few sets of this with light weights are easy, but by the end of my incline super sets, I was barely making it up.  Hopefully, I'll get some good out of this, though, and be able to push the weights up shortly.  If I get this tired with chest and back, legs tomorrow kind of scares me.  I hope I can walk to the car.

Day 1 - Chest/Back

A.1. - Flat Bench Press - 5x5x65's 2-0-1 tempo
A.2 - Flat DB Flyes - 5x5x45's, 6-0-2 tempo

B.1. - Incline Bench - 5x5x60's, 2-0-1 tempo
B.2. - Incline DB Flyes - 5x5x45's, 5 reps, 6-0-2 tempo

C.1. - Cable Lat Pulls - 5x5x140, 2-0-2 tempo
C.2. - Cable Rows - 5x5x150, 6-0-2 tempo

D.1. - BB Rows - 5x5x155, 2-0-1 tempo
D.2. - BB Pullover - 5x5x70, 6-0-2 tempo

Abs - 250 total reps
Cardio - Incline Elliptical - 25 min, 400 cals burned


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 7, 2007)

*Sorry for not Posting and update for a while . . .*

It's been a wild week.  I learned that I still can't do an OVT workout.  For some reason, i just totally lose power and energy about half way through.  So, until I can get something I'm happy with (and I'm researching hard)  I'm gonna stay with my old routine.  I did chest last intensive it today (start with day 1) and it felt great.   I know I was fresh doing incline BB bench, but I've never gotten 225 on incline ever and I got 3 sets of 6 reps.  And rather stable.  I was afraid to go higher without a spot, though.

Another thing, I had wandered into some old very low saturated fat habits, and was developing some health problems.  We were provided with the free, quick blood prick Cholesterol screenings at work.  I have genetically low cholesterol anyway, but when I didn't register on the machine, we knew there was a problem.  I went to the doc for a full serum workup, and my total cholesterol (78) and particularly my triglycerides (37) were at levels low enough to cause my doc concern (those were unfasted levels.)  And of the cholesterol I had, my HDL/LDL ratio was like 5:1.  I have also been having some symptoms of too low serum fat and cholesterol, bruising that doesn't heal, abnormal liver function, and depression.  You never think of too low serum cholesterol can be harmful, but I've learned pretty quickly that it can be.

So, I'm modifying my macro ratios to more of a 40/30/30 diet for a while to up my fat intake to 115 g per day.  I'm still getting about 250g of protein per day, which should be enough to grow on.  Yesterday was the first day and I am already feeling a bit better.  Maybe more fat in my system will help me gain more muscle.

Workout 2A
Incline BB Bench - WM - 1x120x135, 3x6x225
Wide Grip Pullups - 3x8
Flat DB Bench - 2x8x75's
Close Grip Chins - 3x9
Decline Bench Flyes- 3x10x50's
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns - 3x15x120
Fly Machine - 3 sets - 3x12x190
Cable Rope Curls - 3x10x130
Dips - 3x8
Preacher Curl Machine - 3x12x125
Seated Tri Pressdowns- 3x10x265 (max of the machine)

Abs -
Weighted Crunch Machine - 3x30x95
Roller Machine - 3x40

Cardio - Recumbent Bike - 20 min, 6.2 miles


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 7, 2007)

*Oops . . .*

That should be 20 reps for a warm up, not 120


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 10, 2007)

*10/8 Workout*

2B - Quads Intensive

Leg Press-
-- Two Leg - 2x12x585, 1x8x770
-- One Leg Squat - 2x12x270 (2 sets each leg)

Walking Lunges - 2x30 w/35 lbs plates

Squats -
-- Normal Stance Squats - 2x15x260
-- Split Stance Squats - 2x12x300
-- Single Leg Squats - 1x10x200 (1 set each leg)

Leg Extension - 6 sets
-- Two Leg - 3x15x150
--Single Leg - 3x12x100

Heavy Seated Calf Raises - 3x6x(BW+230)
Machine Calf Press - 3x15x(BW+400) (max Machine)
Abs (300 total reps)
Cardio - 20 minutes Low Intensity Elliptical


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 10, 2007)

*10/10 Workout*

After total exhaustion, and having another serum fat dip by the feeling I had Monday after my workout and yesterday, I felt a lot better today. Skipped cardio, and going to tomorrow was well. I've done quite a bit this week, (45 minutes, 850 cals on Saturday, and what's in the log Sunday and Monday).

I didn't do badly at all today I think. I tried out shoulder presses on the Smith machine. It is a bit of a new feeling, so I went lighter than I could have, but not a bad start for an unfamiliar exercise (after 10 sets of chest)

1A- Chest/Tri's/Delts
Flat Bench Press - WM - 1x20x135, 1x225x8, 1x230x7, 2x240x5
Incline Press on Smith- 1x12x180, 2x10x200
Parallel Dips- 2x10
Shoulder Press on Smith- 3x6x120
Standing Lateral DB Raises - 2x10x27.5's
Lying BB Triceps Extensions - 2x10x70
Cable Triceps Pushdowns - 2x12x130
Abs (200 total reps)

Forearms:
--DB Standing Front/Side/Rear Wrist Curls Tri-Set - 2x30x30's
--BB Palmup/Palm Down Wrist Curls Superset- 2x10 each x 40
--Farmer's Walk - 60 seconds w/ 90lbs DB's


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 11, 2007)

Not a bad day at all.  

I tried almost real out and out deadlifts today.  It was still on the deadlift frame, rather than a bar, but other than that it was really nice.   I did a sumo stance, just to make sure my back didn't round, but it was a good comfortable weight at over 300 pounds for solid reps. No pain at all, just a good stretch in the hams and low back.  I also had more shoulder shrug weight that I've ever had before.  I couldn't be happier. 

1B - Legs/Back/Bi's
Sumo Deadlifts on Frame Machine (not counting frame weight)--  
-- WM - 1x20x135
-- 1x225x12, 2x270x10, 1x320x7
Horizontal Leg Press - 2x630x10
Walking Lunges - 2 x 15 each leg x 35 plates
Machine Lying Leg Curls - 2x8x170
Calf Press - 2x15x540
Underhand Lat Pulls on Plate Machine- 4x6x115 (each arm)
1 Arm DB Row - 4x10x70's
BB Shoulder Shrug - 3x6x275
Standing Lateral Cable Bi Curls - 3x10x50 each arm

Core - 
Ab Roller Crunches - 2x75
HyperExtensions w/25 lbs plate -3x20


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 14, 2007)

Today, I mostly felt out a couple of exercises I haven't done in a long while.  Someone sent me a 12 week periodization workout that I'm gonna try no matter what it feels like at first (which is way slow by comparison to what I have been doing).  I know I need something new, so I'm gonna stick with this one.  Anyway, I needed to feel out where I was with BB standing calfs, which I haven't done because of the back injury since March, and CGBP's for about a month while my pulled forearm tendon recovered.

For not being sure of weights and playing around to find the proper ones, I'm really surprised by the progress over time.  Doesn't seem like I should be that much stronger in the calves, especially with the  nerve damage, but really rather easy.

BB Curl - WM - 1x20x45, 1x10x80, 1x8x90, 1x6x100

CGBP - 1x10x135, 1x10x155, 1x8x175

BB Skullcrusher - 3x10x80  (I could do more but I need a partner to hand me the bar.  Don't wanna pout more pressure on the back.)

Alt Incline DB Curls - 3x8x45's

Standing Calf Raises on Smith Machine - 1x135x10, 1x225x10, 2x315x10

Seated Calf - 3x8x(BW+180)

Cardio - Stat. Bike - 20 min, 6.16 mi, Avg HR 131


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2007)

That's some good Calf Raises! 

Solid workout, man!


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 15, 2007)

*On Being Alone*

Do you know what it???s like to be alone?  Really alone?  Is it like being stranded on a deserted island?  No one but you?  No one around to talk to, no one to see, no where to go?  Is it the oppression of silence, silent as a meadow after a great snow?

Is this being alone?  No

Being alone is being surrounded by people . . . who do not accept you.  Being alone is hearing and seeing the laughter of others . . . directed at you.  Being alone is the cold softness of an empty bed . . . longing for the warmth of love.  Being alone is working hard to improve yourself . . . and no one you know takes notice.   Being alone is going to work, and school, and the gym, and home and seeing people happily talking around you  . . . and through you as if you are invisible.  Being alone is seeing the whole world swirl around you, boisterous and happy . . . and knowing you have no place there.


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 15, 2007)

I know that a lot of you don't know that much about me, but a few of you do.  This date is one that will forever haunt me, and not for the good.  I wish I could erase this date from the calendar, but that's not possible.  

Today was the first day of my new workout, and usually that's a good thing, a happy day for me, but not today.  This will get harder as the weeks progress, but to start, after the huge numbers of sets and reps I've been doing.  This week, and next, will be almost like active rest.  I guess I need it, with my last rest period longer than 24 hours being 2 months ago.  I backed off the weight on some of these, and really concentrated on the form and squeeze.  These were mid-heavy, but controlled.

Sumo Deadlift on Deadlift Frame -WM - 1x15x225, 1x320x8, 1x340x6
Mid Grip Pullups - 2x8
Bent Over Rows - 2x8x155
Oly BB Shoulder Shrugs - 2x8x225 
DB Shoulder Shrugs - 2x8x95's
Abs - 180 total reps

Cardio - Recumbent Bike - 20 min, 6.2 miles, Avg HR - 133


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 17, 2007)

*10/17 Workout*

Here's today's workout.  

I felt pretty good, a lot better than 2 days ago.  And with a couple of new pre and during workout supps I started, I had some insane vascularity for me with just 11 sets total.  When I get into the heart of this new workout, I can't wait to see what I'll look like.

Flat BB Bench Press - WM- 1x20x135, 1x7x230, 1x6x240
Incline DB Bench Press - 2x7x80's  (I actually got line 3 1/2 reps with 85's on the second set, but I needed a spot to go on, so I backed to the 80's and got 7.)
Parallel Dips - 2x9
Seated Military Press on Smith Machine - 2x7x(130+Bar)
Standing DB Lat Raises - 1x9x30's, 1x7x35's

Core - Hyperextensions - 3x25, Abs - 190 total reps

Cardio - Incline Ellptical - 20 mins, 2.6 mi, Avg HR - 133


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 18, 2007)

*Be who you were born to be . . .*

I'm off from work for a couple of days, and I had the chance to catch up with a good friend over YIM.  Through our talking, he reminded me of something that applies to all of us here, no matter our goals.

I know that a lot of us do this, but take a few minutes and go look at yourself in the mirror.  Who do you see when you look there?  Some of us may admire what we see, some may not, but I suspect, we're all a bit critical.  We see things we need to work on, parts of ourselves we need to "fix."  My question is, compared to who?  Who or what is it we are comparing ourselves to when we do that?  Is it someone in the gym we admire, a picture in a magazine or online of a successful person?  Maybe that's what we say to ourselves, but that isn't really true.

Look in the mirror, past what you see on the surface to who you are really comparing yourself to.  You will see the person you can be, the person you were really born to be.  Sometimes that can be scary, to see the person you are meant to be.  He or she can seem like a distant dream, someone you don't even know.  But, that person has succeeded,  has accomplished everything they can, in the gym and elsewhere. 

It's time for all of us to realize that it's OK to let that person out.  He's nothing to be afraid of.  You can make who you were meant to be come alive in in the real world.  Work hard, don't let anything stop you.  Embrace him.  The person you were born to be is in there.  Let him out.

Michaelangelo said that the great sculptures he carved were always in in the marble.  All he ever did was remove the extraneous bits.  That's all we have to do, remove the bits from the person we were born to be.  Everyday you are in the gym, working hard, sweating, you're carving away a bit more.  It may take a while, but free the greatness inside of you,  be who you were born to be.  Look in the mirror and see the bits fall away.   Grab onto the person inside and pull him out.  Make your dreams come true.


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 19, 2007)

*10/19 Workout*

(None of these count the apparatus weight, BTW, since I'm not certain how to count it.)

Warmup - 5 minutes Bike
Machine Squats - 1x12x400 (max of machine), 1x9 (each) x260 (Single Leg Squats)
SLDL's (On DL frame) - 2x8x250
Horizontal Leg Press - 1x9x630, 1x7x720
Leg Extensions (Plates) - 2x8x180
Lying Leg Curl (Machine)- 2x9x170

Core - Hyperextensions w/ 25lbs Plate - 3x25, Resisted Ab Machine - 3x25x125
Cardio - Jog - 15 min, 6 mph average, 8% Average Incline, 146 Avg HR

-----------------------

Maybe it's just the fact that I haven't been doing 30 odd sets every day for the last week, but today's leg day was awesome.  I set a new round of records again for me, and I think I could have gone ever further.  When I do 3 sets next week, I'll try to push up the last sets heavier again.  

After the jog -- I haven't done that since the back injury too.  I think I handled the shock well.  Only did 15 minutes, not counting warm-up/cool-down, though to make sure --  it took a couple of minutes to get that wobbly treadmill feeling out, but it felt damned good to halfway run again.  I did get a lot of stares though.  Somehow, I get the feeling that most of the patrons and staff are not accustomed to seeing a 200 pound guy jogging on an decent incline without huffing his lungs out after a couple of  minutes.  Come to think of it, I haven't seen anyone my size jogging or running at the gym, period.

Bi's-Tri's/Forearms/Calves tomorrow.  Is it just me or is it a little bit more fun to work the "show off" muscles?


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 20, 2007)

*10/20 Workout*

BB Curls - WM - 1x20x45, 1x9x90, 1x7x100
CGBP - 1x10x155, 1x6x185
BB Skullcrushers - 2x9x80
DB Curls - 1x8x45's, 1x7x50's
Standing Calf Raises on Smith Machine - 2x9x320 (not counting apparatus)
Seated Calf Raises - 2x9xBW+200

BB Wrist Curls/Reverse Wrist Curls SS - 2x 10 each x50
BB Biceps Reverse Curls - 2x8x60
Farmer's Walk - 2 x 60 sec x 90's

Core: Machine Hyperextensions - 3x40x180, Machine Double Crunch - 3x30x150

Cardio - Stat Bike - 20 min, 6.23 miles, Avg HR -133


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 22, 2007)

*10/22 Workout*

That damnable cold that I thought I had gotten rid of has flared up again after the 50 degree temp drop in Denver over the weekend.  So, today's workout wasn't great.  I hope to God I'll feel better Wednesday.  

I did OK weight wise, but I found that I wasn't doing proper form by the end.  Next week will be 4 sets and I may back off the weight a bit, just to make sure I am doing things properly.  I wanna grow, and I know form does that more than weight (as long as it's challenging).

WM - Supine Rows - 2x10x(BW only)
Sumo Deadlift on Deadlift Frame - 1x320x8, 2x340x8
Mid Grip Pullups - 3x8
Bent Over Rows - 1x135x10, 2x8x155
Oly BB Shoulder Shrugs - 1x10x225, 2x8x265
DB Shoulder Shrugs - 3x7x95's
Abs - 195 total reps

Cardio - Walk/Jog - 20 min, 6 mph avg, Avg HR - 146 bpm


----------



## b.spencer (Oct 29, 2007)

*10/29 Workout*

Sorry I haven't posted in a week, but between the cold (hopefully on the downside of it now) and pulling a muscle in my back, I did several light workouts the rest of last week.  Not to mention, sitting at the computer wasn't the easiest thing to do.  But, I made up for it today.

I did chest and delts.  Although the delts weren't exactly spectacular, I did set a new record for myself in flat bench.  270 for 6 reps.  At least by the max calculator, that puts me at 1 1 rm of 315 on bench!!.  I don't believe it (at least until I do it) which will be the first week of December for my current workout.  (1 week of nothing but maxing).  I also never done anything close to 40 parallel dips at a go before.  I was totally spent afterward (which impacted my delt sets I think), but my pump was enormous, the best chest pump I've ever had.


Flat BB Bench Press - WM- 1x15x185, 1x8x230, 1x7x250, 1x6x270, 1x5x270

Incline DB Bench Press - 1x9x75's, 2x7x80's, 1x5x85's 
Parallel Dips - 2x10, 1x9, 1x8
Seated Military Press on Smith Machine - 2x6x(130+Bar), 2x9x(110+Bar)
Standing DB Lat Raises - 2x10x30's, 2x7x35's

Cardio - Incline Elliptical - 40 mins, 2.6 mi, Avg HR - 125


----------

